# Rest in Peace Royal Red Viking



## Lewella (Jan 21, 2012)

Royal Red Viking passed away peacefully Wednesday night at Oneka Shetlands. Link to Obit.

Sometimes a pony is more than just a pony, sometimes a pony is a connection to our past, sometimes a pony is our hope for the future. Royal Red Viking was all of those things and so much more. He was Howard Richardson's favorite stallion, an integral part of the legacy he left for his family and friends and the Shetland industry as a whole. For Donna Norcross, Arris Richardson and Don Rudeen, Royal Red Viking he was a living connection to Howard. Viking's passing leaves a void in the Classic Shetland world that will not soon be filled. His legacy, and in turn the legacy of his breeder Howard Richardson, is assured by the incredible get and grandget that Viking has left behind. Breeding programs like my own would not be what they are today without Royal Red Viking. I've owned seven daughters and two sons, two of the daughter's have passed but I still own five. One son is now the beloved leadline pony of a special little girl after my own daughters outgrew him. The other son is making his mark as a sire with his first son expected to finish his Halter Hall of Fame this summer. I've shown two grandson's to Congress Championships and Halter Hall of Fame's, I've shown a daughter and granddaughters to countless All Stars, and my farm's first Congress Stake Champion is a grandson of Royal Red Viking.

From "Boomer" and "Sooner" pulling the Sooner Schooner to Royal Rhea C. making her mark as a top short stirrip hunter, to Oneka's Deja Blue in Classic Country Pleasure and Royal Gray Lad in Classic Roadster, to Lee-Land Dot Com and Lee-Land Look in Classic Draft Harness, to Tickly My Fancy EGF in Foundation Halter and Emerald Glenn's Simply Irresistable in Modern Pleasure Halter - Viking's get have literally "done it all".

Rest in peace Vike...


----------



## Leeana (Jan 21, 2012)

I was so upset to hear this when I got home today, my condolences go to Donna and family and all who loved Red Viking. I cannot even put into words how deeply I Love my Royal pony, Salsa, who goes back to Viking 3x (triple great grandson / Alice Boy grandson x2 too)...


----------



## Farina (Jan 22, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that. You can say for sure that Royal Red Viking has a great influence to our breeding program. We wouldn't be what we are today with out him. His 3x great grandson is our main herd sire.


----------



## REO (Jan 24, 2012)

Here he was at the show at age 30 two years ago!







What a beauty!






What a GRAND boy he was!


----------

